# Sentra SE- R vSpec rims



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

i am wanting to put some shoes on my 1997 altima gxe and i wanted to put some se-r v spec rims b/c it still keeps the stock but phat look. Anyone that has this car and or wants to sell some rims to me i am willing to buy them. thanks
Tbag


----------



## Berto SE-R (Jul 10, 2003)

You might want to go to the classifieds section in this forum after your new guy restrictions run out.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

LOL, Berto. Go to the classified section and post as a WTB someone's bound to reply. goodluck


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

ok thanks berto. i am really looking for something to go on my car and make it look better. got any ideas?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Tbag said:


> *ok thanks berto. i am really looking for something to go on my car and make it look better. got any ideas? *


A blonde and a Brunette should do nicely.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

You might want to check the bolt pattern


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

*that is tru*

do u have your spec v's from your car jdmspecv? I would take the blonde just b'c they r have nice handle bar color


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

Check the b15sentra.net forums and classifieds. There's a whole bunch of Spec-V owners there that might sell their rims to you.


----------

